# Verlängerung der Wartungsarbeiten



## apu. (15. Oktober 2008)

Zurzeit: Bis 15 Uhr... 
Es war doch sowieso klar, dass die Server nicht pünktlich on sein werden...
Und ich glaube auch dass das nicht die letzte Verlängerung heute sein wird :-)

So eine Zeitkalkulation ist ja schon was schweres, vorallem für solch ein Unternehmen wie Blizz


----------



## Faimith (15. Oktober 2008)

Oh, thx für Info  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hmm, bin eh erst um 17:00 Uhr mit arbeiten fertig, freue mich schon auf die Heimfahrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Nimmt mich ja wunder wie voll es heute abend wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XburN (15. Oktober 2008)

war ja echt klar :S


----------



## Mysta 11 (15. Oktober 2008)

ja war echt klar...
und ich sitz schon seit ner std vorm pc und dachte,die kommen sogar schon früher on...son mist :C

edit : ahja,haste ne quelle ?


----------



## Dérack (15. Oktober 2008)

Naja, dan kann ich noch 1-2 runden batlefield spielen ^^


----------



## Valerinea (15. Oktober 2008)

Aber ein geiler Startbildschrm, ist docjh schon mal was....   LOL


----------



## Greka (15. Oktober 2008)

Dafür einen eigenen Thread erstellen?


----------



## Sérvús (15. Oktober 2008)

quelle: wow ingame launcher


----------



## BrdDaSram (15. Oktober 2008)

Die Quelle ist der Loginbereich ^.^

Und naja wayne wenns länger dauert, genießt euer RL und hockt nich vorm PC und wartet bis es 15 Uhr ist
und dann wieder eine Verzögerung kommt ;D


----------



## Cahira (15. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  och menno


----------



## Gotama (15. Oktober 2008)

Weiss ned, aber mein startscreen sagt immer noch 14 uhr


----------



## Mysta 11 (15. Oktober 2008)

jo,gerade mal eingeloggt,und tada : die quelle ^^


----------



## Frankx (15. Oktober 2008)

wie mich das jetzt schon wieer aufregt -.- wenn man nicht weiss wann man fertig sollte man am besten keine angaben machen! 
Aber irgendwie fehlen auch ein Paar sachen in den Patch notes? Lv 60-/0 weniger ep waren doch angekündigt?


----------



## jase03 (15. Oktober 2008)

ich wette so gegen 18uhr gehen die server online. für eine stunde! dann werden sie wieder runtergefahren und morgen kann man dann endlich den patch spielen


----------



## Cervante (15. Oktober 2008)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Die Quelle ist der Loginbereich ^.^
> 
> Und naja wayne wenns länger dauert, genießt euer RL und hockt nich vorm PC und wartet bis es 15 Uhr ist
> und dann wieder eine Verzögerung kommt ;D



Ich sitz auf Arbeit und auch am PC ^^ also nix mit nicht vor den PC und RL genießen.
RL ist Ansichtssache

So Long


----------



## kevin2008 (15. Oktober 2008)

Naja warten wir ab...hoffe aber die Zeit geht schnell um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XburN (15. Oktober 2008)

Dérack schrieb:


> Naja, dan kann ich noch 1-2 runden batlefield spielen ^^



gute idee^^


----------



## rod2k8 (15. Oktober 2008)

argh :O
wär ja zu schön gewesen um 14 uhr alle titel unt talents checken xD

naja um 15 bis 22 erst mal arbeiten -.-
moin frei und ein grund mehr ne nacht durch zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (15. Oktober 2008)

Mann, freu mich schon
Werd den Göttlichen Sturm mal an ein paar OG-Ebern ausprobieren ^^


----------



## Nastharius (15. Oktober 2008)

dasrunter steht Update und das mit 15:00

also sprich 16:00 weils ja MEZ ist ^^


----------



## Morcan (15. Oktober 2008)

Never play on Patchday...Blizzard führt das alte System wieder ein ^^


----------



## Chimpanzee (15. Oktober 2008)

hauptsache die server sind on wenn der großteil von der arbeit nach hause kommt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*vorfreude*


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (15. Oktober 2008)

mein arzt hat mir empfohlen, zum wohle der menschen in meiner näheren umgebung, sofort nach der arbeit wow zu spielen. bin 16.00 uhr zu hause - und bis jetzt noch die ruhe selbst..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seneca (15. Oktober 2008)

Frankx schrieb:


> wie mich das jetzt schon wieer aufregt -.- wenn man nicht weiss wann man fertig sollte man am besten keine angaben machen!
> Aber irgendwie fehlen auch ein Paar sachen in den Patch notes? Lv 60-/0 weniger ep waren doch angekündigt?



Ich sehe schon die Leute die sich tierisch aufregen wenn Blizzard sagt:
"Wir sind nicht sicher wann die Wartungsarbeiten fertig. Schaut mal Mittwoch irgendwann rein."

Dieses ewige Gemeckere nervt.
Das ist der Vor-Patch für wotlk mit mehr Änderungen als die Erweiterung selber.
Dass es da ein paar Minuten länger dauern kann sollte eigentlich jeder verstehen.

Geht Heute Abend um zehn on, oder erst Morgen. Dann braucht ihr Euch nicht aufzuregen.


----------



## Dasflens (15. Oktober 2008)

Na SUPER, wette das vor 18:00 nix geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

danke oh herr das du hier alle dumm hinstellst als könnten sie nicht selber lesen....


----------



## Bryon (15. Oktober 2008)

Wer es nicht glaubt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich werde ja eher überrascht sein, wenn das was vor 18 Uhr wird. Ich erinnere mich da an den Übergang von 1.12.2 zu 2.0.1 im Dezember 2006... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Oktober 2008)

nu weint doch nich ; /  so habt ihr noch länger eine stunde RL als geplant hihi xD .. ach man ich find das so witzig kaum ist es 14h müssene inige leute wieder ein Theard erstellen das die wartungsarbeiten länger dauern  =D ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (15. Oktober 2008)

HM ich bin jetzt seit 30min am pc unt hoffte die öffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja spiele noch etwas dan 15uhr schaue ich noch ma  und sonnst spiele ich erst widr 17uhr


----------



## Schlamm (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich akzeptiere diese verlängerung ja auch (hab ja eh keine wahl^^) aber ein wenig ärgerlich ist es schon xD aber Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## Sleepysimon (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> danke oh herr das du hier alle dumm hinstellst als könnten sie nicht selber lesen....



Also ich finds geil man sieht wie addicted die Leute schon sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kraxxler (15. Oktober 2008)

schneller schneller... ich warte !!!!!!!!!!! ahhh


----------



## Darmonia (15. Oktober 2008)

Tja, von RL hab ich grad die Schnauze voll...hab meine beiden kranken Kinder heute zu Hause und jetzt wo sie Mittagsschlaf halten um sich ein wenig zu erholen wär ne Runde WoW ja schon toll...auch wenn es sicherlich nicht lange ruhig bleiben wird...allerdings wären sich die Skillungen für die xy Chars die man mittlerweile hat schon ausgegangen^^

Na dann wart ich mal auf heute Abend und hoff sie bringens hin...wobei ichs lustig find, dass auf der offiziellen WoW-Europe Seite die Server seit um 10 online sind^^


----------



## Healguard (15. Oktober 2008)

apu. schrieb:


> Zurzeit: Bis 15 Uhr...
> Es war doch sowieso klar, dass die Server nicht pünktlich on sein werden...
> Und ich glaube auch dass das nicht die letzte Verlängerung heute sein wird :-)
> 
> So eine Zeitkalkulation ist ja schon was schweres, vorallem für solch ein Unternehmen wie Blizz


Also ich persönlich würde ja auch viiiiiiiel lieber einen unfertigen Patch spielen anstatt NOCH eine Stunde länger zu warten.










Bin erstmal einkaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (15. Oktober 2008)

btw, ihr wisst schon das Paris in der gleichen Zeitzone wie Deutschland liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (15. Oktober 2008)

Hauptsache es läuft alles stabil wenn ich heim komm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (15. Oktober 2008)

Dérack schrieb:


> Naja, dan kann ich noch 1-2 runden batlefield spielen ^^



jo ich verbringe meine zeit auch mit killerspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilriad (15. Oktober 2008)

Naja es soll ja auch so einigermaßen funktionieren, das braucht eben Zeit. Und die meisten wissen ja auch dass es am Patchday schon mal länger dauern kann bis die Server online kommen.

Ich bin mir sicher ihr habt noch sooooo vieles anderes zu tun *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gil


----------



## Bryon (15. Oktober 2008)

Nastharius schrieb:


> dasrunter steht Update und das mit 15:00
> 
> also sprich 16:00 weils ja MEZ ist ^^



Unsinn. CET = MEZ.


----------



## Bryon (15. Oktober 2008)

(Serverlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Doppelpost)


----------



## Daylife (15. Oktober 2008)

was macht ihr denn als erstes? ich werde erst mal meine kräuter für viel gold ins ah setzen ^^


----------



## riggedi (15. Oktober 2008)

Greka schrieb:


> Dafür einen eigenen Thread erstellen?


Na aber klar, denn heute ist

*PATCHDAY!* Und somit ist (fast) alles erlaubt...

Ich geh ne Runde OT und sag mal: "Heterosalatschimmelvermehrungskomponentenexplosion"

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/L%C3%A4ngs...utschen_Sprache

Riggedi


----------



## Disha (15. Oktober 2008)

Weis gar nicht was ihr habt, dass bei so ner riesigen Codebasis zur Laufzeit Probleme auftreten kann man halt nicht verhindern und die paar Stunden warten bringen niemanden um, zumals so wieder einen Gratis Tag für geben wird


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (15. Oktober 2008)

Naja sollange wies dauert noch ne runde WAR spielen ^^


----------



## Sliverslash (15. Oktober 2008)

Cervante schrieb:


> Ich sitz auf Arbeit und auch am PC ^^ also nix mit nicht vor den PC und RL genießen.
> RL ist Ansichtssache
> 
> So Long



./sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (15. Oktober 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> Wer es nicht glaubt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da war das noch was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Damals war wirklich die Devise "Never play on a Patchday" gültig. Mittlerweile wurden wir einfach zu sehr verwöhnt^^.


Naja ich finds auch schade, vorallem weil ich heut früher frei hat. Aber ok, solange sie vor 18.00~ online gehen bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Isakara (15. Oktober 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> schneller schneller... ich warte !!!!!!!!!!! ahhh



Bin auf Arbeit, also NEED INFO, ab wann ich unruhig werden muss. Sagt, wenn die Server wieder laufen!


----------



## Kasska (15. Oktober 2008)

hab ich mir auch grade gedacht aber wer weiß wo manche her kommen @ j0h4nN3$ ;>


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (15. Oktober 2008)

Och man, hatte mich schon gefreut. ^^


----------



## Crailiele (15. Oktober 2008)

ja was wäre die Welt ohne WoW
nicht mehr stunden lang am PC situzen und sich wegen jede nichtigkeit aufregen.
Nicht mehr ingame die Sau rauslassen, keine Sonne oder Regen mehr auf sein Haupt fallen lassen.

Das Leben wäre so langweilig ohne WOW und ohne PC

aber keine Angst, auch wenn die Server erst morgen wieder on gehen... die Welt geht dadurch nicht unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2008)

dasi is mit sichheit kein post wert... zumal es im mittwochsthread schon durchgekaut ist


----------



## Megamage (15. Oktober 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> ich wette so gegen 18uhr gehen die server online. für eine stunde! dann werden sie wieder runtergefahren und morgen kann man dann endlich den patch spielen




Naja, das es so hart wird glaube ich bzw hoffe ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pamela1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Solange ich um 20 Uhr BT gehen kann solls mir egal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordeCrusher (15. Oktober 2008)

mh ingame steht bei mir noch nichts von der verlängerung auch nach neustart nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja werd ja merken wenn die server online kommen.. bis dahin noch schön ne runde giga gucken und UNREAL TOURNAMENT SPIIIELN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uxus (15. Oktober 2008)

Wir wollten sunwell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Glaub aber net das das was wird xD


----------



## Bjizzel (15. Oktober 2008)

Ach war doch wieder klar. 

Hab ich endlich alles gepatcht, alle Talentbäume vorausgeplant (für 9x 70er bis 70 und bis 80) und geknipst um ja später nicht total überlasteten Websites zum Opfer zu fallen, alle oder zumindest fast alle Mods etc. gesaugt die ich so zu saugen hatte für heute - und freue mich da es nun punkt 14:00 Uhr ist - ZACK - verlängert bis 15 Uhr o.O 

Und ich weiss auch das es doch immer das selbe ist bei solchen Groß-Patches: um 15 Uhr steht "verlängert bis 16 Uhr" dann um 16 Uhr wieder der selbe Käse usw - war doch bisher jedesmal so das es am Ende 20 Uhr oder so wurde *grins* 

Ausserdem: Alle Lehrer werden so überfüllt und verstopft sein - erinnere mich noch mit Grausen an den Patch kurz vor BC - waaaaaaaaaaaaah 200 Magier beim Lehrer und alle paar Sekunden nen Absturz *grins* 

Also: schnappt euch ein gutes Buch, Musik, Filmchen - was auch immer - und stellt euch mal darauf ein das es evtl. doch heute nicht klappt mit zocken ^^

Ich schau mir solange den tollen neuen login-screen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finde den Drachen klasse wie er da so reinfliegt und brüllt *g* Die Schneeflöckchen find ich auch mal ganz nett - vor allem schön passend zur grisseligen und jetzt kommenden Jahreszeit. Fühlt man sich so richtig eingestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (15. Oktober 2008)

ma ohne witz...heul doch
war doch von vorne rein klar also mach in der zeit was sinnvolles
ich geh gleich handball spielen =)


----------



## Bryon (15. Oktober 2008)

Daylife schrieb:


> was macht ihr denn als erstes? ich werde erst mal meine kräuter für viel gold ins ah setzen ^^



Ich habe meinen Schurken bereits mit sämtlichen Kräutern und Krams den man für das Skillen von Inscription 1-375 benötigt in OG geparkt und werde dann fröhlich für ein Heidengeld Glyphen an den Mann bzw. die Frau bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ePY (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe die Server kommen pünktlich um 15 Uhr und in der zwischen zeit zock ich ne runde Wc3


----------



## Yunah (15. Oktober 2008)

Darmonia schrieb:


> Tja, von RL hab ich grad die Schnauze voll...hab meine beiden kranken Kinder heute zu Hause




Ihr seid doch alle süchtig! Kann mir das richtig schön vorstellen, wie manche vor ihren PCs hocken und mit Schweißausbrüchen darauf warten, dass sie endlichen zocken können. 
Ganz ehrlich, ihr solltet alle mal ordentlich aufpassen, das ihr nicht so werdet wie die Süchtigen von denen im Fernsehen berichtet wird. Ich bin mit so einem zusammen und ich kann euch sagen, schön is das nicht. Zocke selbst zwar auch aber nicht SO....

Zum Patch: Lieber warte ich etwas länger und kann dann ganz in Ruhe alles durchstöbern auf einem stabilen Server, als das jetz der Server on geht und dafür dann aber alle 3 Minuten die "Serververbindung unterbrochen" wurde.. 

Übt euch in Gedult und öffnet mal die Augen für die Dinge im RL, die euch schon lange nicht mehr aufgefallen sind, weil sie selbstverständlich sind. Wie auch schlafende, kranke Kinder..  Bist du nicht trotzdem stolz auf sie und froh, das du sie hast??


----------



## Bryon (15. Oktober 2008)

Uxus schrieb:


> Wir wollten sunwell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt tatsächlich Menschen die an einem Major-Patchday einen Raid planen? Wow, das ist wirklich dämlich.


----------



## SirGottfried (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt, so kann man sich wenigstens mal anschauen, wir Groß die eigenen Kinder geworden sind ^^
Ich darf nach Feierabend gleich erst noch die Carrerabahn für die kurze aufbauen, deswegen können die Server gerne noch ein wenig länger down bleiben ^^
Seht es Positiv, gibt bestimmt wieder nen Freeday


----------



## Pamela1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Und ich les PC Games World of Warcraft xD


----------



## Narbo (15. Oktober 2008)

Na toll dann heißt es warten 

hausgaben machen und so-.-


----------



## szene333 (15. Oktober 2008)

Daylife schrieb:


> was macht ihr denn als erstes? ich werde erst mal meine kräuter für viel gold ins ah setzen ^^



Dito


----------



## MrFlix (15. Oktober 2008)

Bin seit gestern 10 Uhr Wach und kann nicht Schlafen.
Schlimmer als Weinachten^^


----------



## neo1986 (15. Oktober 2008)

Naja noch ein paar minuten im berühmten Mittwochthreat rukritzeln heute darf mans ja mal.


----------



## shandron (15. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich eine Frechheit, aber das sind die Wartungsarbeiten ja allgemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immer schön so machen das der Konsument im Moment weniger spielen kann, in der Hoffnung das er dann doch erweitert, da er sein Ziel nicht erreichen konnte.
Und wenn man dann mal einen freien Tag bekommt, ist er genau da platziert wo es unpassend ist.
Z.B. spielt man seit einem Monat nicht und dann kommt plötzlich ein freier Tag, den Blizz schon vorher versprochen hat und dazu bekommt man nichtmal ne Mail, sodass man es gar nicht mitbekommt :/


----------



## infinty (15. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, gut das sich viele über CEST und MEZ streiten, oder wann die server nu wieder kommen. Viel lustiger finde ich dann doch solche schreibweisen: unt <--- was ist das? ne neue sprache?

MfG


----------



## Durabrand (15. Oktober 2008)

verdammt ich sitz seid 11 uhr vorm rechner und versuch die zeit rumzukriegen was ziemlich schwer ist wenn man kiene kippen hat und im hinterkopf hat das man nur noch 50% bis 70 bruach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
verdammt blizz beeilt euch ma !


----------



## Martinau (15. Oktober 2008)

Gotama schrieb:


> Weiss ned, aber mein startscreen sagt immer noch 14 uhr


so nen freund hätt ich auch mal gern, ne spaß beiseite ist ja echt traurig das du net mal weißt wo man leveln kann und das ist ja nicht mal dein erster char


----------



## Imperator22 (15. Oktober 2008)

Vorfreude ist immer noch die schönste Freude. 
Es sind alleine 80 Deutsche Server, insgesamt Europäische bestimmt über 200 ...
... ich kann diese Flames gegen Blizzard etc.pp iwie nicht ausstehen... es ist wie es ist,
und leute die 2 Minuten nach dem eig. geplanten Serverstart in diesem Forum zu flamen
beginnen ... die sollten sich echt mal gedanken machen .... 


MfG Impi


----------



## Kasska (15. Oktober 2008)

LoL kann mir gut vorstellen das sie auch ma nen bisl entspannen will wenn ihr beiden kids krank sind aber naja das war ein schlechtes zitat das du rausgesucht hast omg dann ließ nich weiter wenns dich nervt omg @ Darmonia viel glück mit den kidds ^^ kann mir den stress gut vorstellen^^


----------



## war_locker (15. Oktober 2008)

so viel ich weiß ist beu uns die Zeit MEZ
MEZ= Mitteleuropäische Zeit


----------



## WoW-Zocker (15. Oktober 2008)

Bin eh noch am Patch downloaden also ned schlimm...91% Jippie...-,-^^


----------



## CR0M (15. Oktober 2008)

soll mir recht sein die verlängerung muss den ganzen patch grad noch saugen und der backgrounddownloader is sooo lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Also ich finds geil man sieht wie addicted die Leute schon sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja macht schon spass den ganzen leute zuzuschauen  aber naja^^


----------



## Pacster (15. Oktober 2008)

Was ich etwas komisch finde, ist das mir erstmal das intro von BC nochmal vorgespielt wird.....irgendwas lief da wohl nicht ganz so wie geplant...;-)


----------



## Skullzigg (15. Oktober 2008)

jo ich hoffe die server kommen um 15:00 online.
bitte keine verlängerung mehr xD


----------



## MAczwerg (15. Oktober 2008)

MrFlix schrieb:


> Bin seit gestern 10 Uhr Wach und kann nicht Schlafen.
> Schlimmer als Weinachten^^



made my day


----------



## Mace (15. Oktober 2008)

Martinau schrieb:


> so nen freund hätt ich auch mal gern, ne spaß beiseite ist ja echt traurig das du net mal weißt wo man leveln kann und das ist ja nicht mal dein erster char


ist schon traurig das du hier leute deswegen blöd anmachst.
Freak


----------



## HordeCrusher (15. Oktober 2008)

Pamela schrieb:


> Und ich les PC Games World of Warcraft xD




danke für die idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*schnell die neue gamestar vom sky holen*


----------



## todesfritte (15. Oktober 2008)

sonst noch jemand der blizzard flamen will? kommt leute, ihr zahlt immerhin 13 euro im monat! 

achhh jaaa, patchday ist toll!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allthor (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es lustig - unser Kara-Raid wird heute wohl auch ausfallen. Planung steht seit einer Woche fest, also bitte nicht flamen... aber wehe ich komme nachher aus dem Büro nach Hause und nix geht. AMOK!!!


----------



## SOS5 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hab mich so drauf gefreut .... aber egal^^ muss jetzt erstmal weg. Wenn die Realms aber net um 17:00Uhr wieder on sind, dann könnt ich fast aus dem Fenster springen^^ Die sind schon seit 2:00Uhr drann^^ 
Die haben doch schon alle Daten? Die muss man doch nur kurz reinkopieren^^ Also liegts an den Computern, die die haben^^ Aber die verdienen so viel ... Da sollte der Computer auf dem besten Stand sein^^

MfG


----------



## riggedi (15. Oktober 2008)

MrFlix schrieb:


> Bin seit gestern 10 Uhr Wach und kann nicht Schlafen.
> Schlimmer als Weinachten^^


Au weia! Hoffe, dass ich Dir nicht eine Welt zerstöre, wenn ich Dir sage, dass es den Weihnachtsmann nicht gibt!
Ganz geschmeidig bleiben.

Riggedi


----------



## ЛєҲҲøک (15. Oktober 2008)

wie der großteil hier abgeht ey... dachte eigentlcih immer, dass das ganze gelaber von den wow suchtis alles nur zur abschreckung dient... aber scheint ja wirklich was dran zu sein oO

omg ey... da kann man ne stunde länger nit spielen un dreht am rad... du bist deutschland!


----------



## nengo (15. Oktober 2008)

hmm wenn wir grad mal dabei sind ...mein updater braucht für das installieren viel zu lange -.- bei der beta wars nicht so und früher ging es auch sehr schnell mit dem patch installieren wenn er erstmal heruntergeladen war ...kann ich das ganze jetzt irgendwie schneller machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isakara (15. Oktober 2008)

Laut 

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/realmstatus/

sind alle Server online? Stimmt das?


----------



## Gamin (15. Oktober 2008)

Yunah schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle süchtig! Kann mir das richtig schön vorstellen, wie manche vor ihren PCs hocken und mit Schweißausbrüchen darauf warten, dass sie endlichen zocken können.
> Ganz ehrlich, ihr solltet alle mal ordentlich aufpassen, das ihr nicht so werdet wie die Süchtigen von denen im Fernsehen berichtet wird. Ich bin mit so einem zusammen und ich kann euch sagen, schön is das nicht. Zocke selbst zwar auch aber nicht SO....
> 
> Zum Patch: Lieber warte ich etwas länger und kann dann ganz in Ruhe alles durchstöbern auf einem stabilen Server, als das jetz der Server on geht und dafür dann aber alle 3 Minuten die "Serververbindung unterbrochen" wurde..
> ...



Schön gesagt, stimme dir zu!

Das ganze infantile Gehabe hie rume ine verspätete Onlineschaltung des/der Server ist echt ein Armutszeugniss für euch Meckernde.
Ihr reisst alle den hafen auf wenn es zu lange dauert.
Wird weniger sauber gearbeitet und nicht auf nummer sicher gegangen, ist der ganze Spaß instabil und führt zu Disconnects, Abstürtzen, whatever .. und hey, da meckert und nörgelt ihr auch alle!


----------



## nengo (15. Oktober 2008)

hmm wenn wir grad mal dabei sind ...mein updater braucht für das installieren viel zu lange -.- bei der beta wars nicht so und früher ging es auch sehr schnell mit dem patch installieren wenn er erstmal heruntergeladen war ...kann ich das ganze jetzt irgendwie schneller machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solassard (15. Oktober 2008)

Sollten die realms nicht gehen bis ich von der arbeit nach hause komme...


...dann schließ ich halt mal meinen fernseher an der set 3 wochen hier rum steht


----------



## Winara (15. Oktober 2008)

war_locker schrieb:


> so viel ich weiß ist beu uns die Zeit MEZ
> MEZ= Mitteleuropäische Zeit



CET= Center European Time
Was des gleiche wie MEZ iss!


----------



## silbinator (15. Oktober 2008)

und freud euch wenn es noch länger dauert bekommt mann ein free day also hört auf zu heulen und lasst blizz seine arbeit machen wird schon irgent wann wieder gehn


----------



## El_Arx (15. Oktober 2008)

killerspieleeeee.... sind ne abwechslung.. ich geh zocken ^^

hm, ich denke bzw hoffe dass es auch bei 4 uhr bleibt,
muss eh noch patch installieren

so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (15. Oktober 2008)

ist ja alles gut und schön aber ich muss sagen ich find es doch etwas naja schwach das mann es nach 4 jahren immernoch net pakt......
aber naja was solls ist ja auch der größte patch bisher den es gab^^


----------



## Dunrik (15. Oktober 2008)

silbinator schrieb:


> und freud euch wenn es noch länger dauert bekommt mann ein free day also hört auf zu heulen und lasst blizz seine arbeit machen wird schon irgent wann wieder gehn


was für ein deutsch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunrik (15. Oktober 2008)

Isakara schrieb:


> Laut
> 
> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/realmstatus/
> 
> sind alle Server online? Stimmt das?


im Moment geht bei mir noch nüscht ^^


----------



## HordeCrusher (15. Oktober 2008)

so neue zeitschrift am start...

mich würd ja mal interessieren, wobei die sich denn so verkalkulieren, bzw. was die denn alles machen müssen.
hätte gedacht sie müssen einfach nur patch aufspielen und gut ist. hat da jemand ne ahnung was sie sonst so machen müssen? (ja ich weiß auch, dass es nicht nur meinen server gibt)


----------



## Hardin (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, bin noch auf der Arbeit , sind die Server wieder on ?


----------



## snickers303 (15. Oktober 2008)

Aber trotzdem erstaunlich das so ein "Wayne" Thread 5 Seiten und mehr füllt...


----------



## todesfritte (15. Oktober 2008)

SOS5 schrieb:


> Hab mich so drauf gefreut .... aber egal^^ muss jetzt erstmal weg. Wenn die Realms aber net um 17:00Uhr wieder on sind, dann könnt ich fast aus dem Fenster springen^^ Die sind schon seit 2:00Uhr drann^^
> Die haben doch schon alle Daten? Die muss man doch nur kurz reinkopieren^^ Also liegts an den Computern, die die haben^^ Aber die verdienen so viel ... Da sollte der Computer auf dem besten Stand sein^^
> 
> MfG



*KURZ* reinkopieren ... *ymmd*!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

schon jemand drinne?


----------



## Frankx (15. Oktober 2008)

Immer noch nichtz on -.- und wetten wenn ich jetzt Losfahre einkaufen sind die server on?


----------



## ThePr0phecy (15. Oktober 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=en_gb ist die richtige Seite für die Europäischen Realms...


----------



## Alexwrtm (15. Oktober 2008)

Prob ist auch wenn die serve online sind das du auf dem einlog server noch die ebwicklersprache wählen kannst sollange das nicht weg ist wirds nicht mit einlogen.

Ich tippe auf 17.00 Uhr


----------



## Schator (15. Oktober 2008)

Wird wohl noch länger dauern.
Es heißt ja immer "Play never on Patchday"


----------



## xXavieXx (15. Oktober 2008)

Dunrik schrieb:


> im Moment geht bei mir noch nüscht ^^



Ist ja auch nicht die Page für die Europäischen Realms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Affliction (15. Oktober 2008)

HordeCrusher schrieb:


> so neue zeitschrift am start...
> 
> mich würd ja mal interessieren, wobei die sich denn so verkalkulieren, bzw. was die denn alles machen müssen.
> hätte gedacht sie müssen einfach nur patch aufspielen und gut ist. hat da jemand ne ahnung was sie sonst so machen müssen? (ja ich weiß auch, dass es nicht nur meinen server gibt)



wenn hier mal ein paar it-ler wären die hier posten...
dann wüsstet ihr das es immer anders kommt als man plant.
und ich kenne NIEMANDEN und auch ihr kennt NIEMANDEN der mal an so einem system wie den wow servern gearbeitet hat.
das sind ausmaße die irgend son schnuckeliges banken system mal locker übertreffen.
heult ma net rum, blizzard macht das sicher nicht mit absicht.


----------



## Pamela1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Winara schrieb:


> CET= Center European Time
> Was des gleiche wie MEZ iss!




Heißt es nicht eigentlich Central European Time? *klugscheiss* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butragueno (15. Oktober 2008)

Update: Die Wartungsarbeiten werden auf allen Realms erneut bis um 19:30 Uhr MESZ verlängert. Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis!

Quelle: www.wowsuchtiesgehteuremRLnach.de


----------



## Efgrib (15. Oktober 2008)

Isakara schrieb:


> Laut
> 
> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/realmstatus/
> 
> sind alle Server online? Stimmt das?




ami-serverliste


----------



## xXavieXx (15. Oktober 2008)

Isakara schrieb:


> Laut
> 
> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/realmstatus/
> 
> sind alle Server online? Stimmt das?



Das sind die Amerikanischen Realms, musst hier nachschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de


----------



## ArN0LdInI (15. Oktober 2008)

Reinkommen tu ich,nur kein Realn is online .

Naja immerhin is der Startbildschirm schon schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbe (15. Oktober 2008)

lol bliizard hauptseite in europa jetz auch down.

alles überlastet lol

naja ich komm morgen wieder dann gehn die server vllt.

aber eig. schon komisch mittlerweile müsste blizzard wissen wie lange so ein patch "reinkopieren" dauern sollte und könnte ja schon von anfang an sagen :
server sind 2 tage down: keine angst eure bezahlte zeit wird um 2 tage verlängert.

mfg blizzard

naja ich geh jetz in den garten mal sehen ob da nen kupfervorkommen zu finden ist...


----------



## Manniac (15. Oktober 2008)

Butragueno schrieb:


> Update: Die Wartungsarbeiten werden auf allen Realms erneut bis um 19:30 Uhr MESZ verlängert. Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis!
> 
> Quelle: www.wowsuchtiesgehteuremRLnach.de



Ich wette du sitzt auch vorm WoW Ladebildschirm und versuchst dich alle 5 Minuten einzuloggen.


----------



## nrg (15. Oktober 2008)

Hardin schrieb:


> Hallo, bin noch auf der Arbeit , sind die Server wieder on ?


Schnelle Antwort? Nö


----------



## Syrink (15. Oktober 2008)

Nastharius schrieb:


> dasrunter steht Update und das mit 15:00
> 
> also sprich 16:00 weils ja MEZ ist ^^




MEZ steht für mitteleuropäische zeit...
wo liegt den deutschland? oh mitten in europa...
so holzkopp... setzen 6 und merken wer keine ahnung hat tututuutututut!


----------



## cortez338 (15. Oktober 2008)

Update: Die Wartungsarbeiten werden auf allen Realms bis um 16:00 Uhr MESZ verlängert. Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.  


Quelle:http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de


----------



## Deepender (15. Oktober 2008)

das is echt jedesmal so von diesen, sorry wenn ich es so sae " Bastarden" echt ich könnte kotzen, sie lassen millionen leute jetzt doof rum sitzen, nur weil se mal wieder ihren job nicht auf die reihe bekommen, mit so viel geld, hätte ich sowas in 5 stunden drauf kopiert und es würde laufen............

komme ich extra ne stunde später sind die kinderarbeiten immernoch nicht fertig, wozu bezahlt man den heutigen tag bitte? nein es ist nicht viel, aber rechnet mal alle spieler zusammen wo , die jetzt einen tag fast umsonst bezahlen, hat blizzard genug von....


----------



## Shiori-FdS (15. Oktober 2008)

bis 16Uhr steht derzeitig auf der wow-seite....

soo long...


----------



## Sn0wm4n (15. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> mit so viel geld, hätte ich sowas in 5 stunden drauf kopiert und es würde laufen............



I lol'ed in real life


----------



## chyroon (15. Oktober 2008)

> Realm News
> 
> Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 15/10
> An diesem Mittwoch werden erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten vorgenommen, um Patch 3.0.2 aufzuspielen. Alle europäischen Realms werden daher von 2:00 Uhr bis 14:00 Uhr (MESZ) nicht erreichbar sein.
> ...


Realmstatus

ja wir gehn auf die 17 Uhr zu  *hrhrhr*


----------



## Freelancer (15. Oktober 2008)

Ist wie Weihnachten alle warten auf die Bescherung^^


----------



## Nekrophips (15. Oktober 2008)

Oida i schneidma glei die puisodan auf, i kaun nimma woatn, des is jo nimma normal oida hüftsma!!!


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (15. Oktober 2008)

*kotzt* bis 16:00 Uhr also


----------



## leckaeis (15. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> das is echt jedesmal so von diesen, sorry wenn ich es so sae " Bastarden" echt ich könnte kotzen, sie lassen millionen leute jetzt doof rum sitzen, nur weil se mal wieder ihren job nicht auf die reihe bekommen, mit so viel geld, hätte ich sowas in 5 stunden drauf kopiert und es würde laufen............
> 
> komme ich extra ne stunde später sind die kinderarbeiten immernoch nicht fertig, wozu bezahlt man den heutigen tag bitte? nein es ist nicht viel, aber rechnet mal alle spieler zusammen wo , die jetzt einen tag fast umsonst bezahlen, hat blizzard genug von....



Also ich find Leute ja immer toll, die sich ein "Bitte-Flamed-Mich"-Schild umhängen, in Form eines Posts, in dem sie auch noch vergebens Intelligent sein wollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grundgedanke (15. Oktober 2008)

@Deepender

mimimi

mann leute ihr seid doch echt zum großen teil nicht von dieser welt. wie hier auch schon gesagt wurde, wenn ihr auch nur einbisschen plan von it hättet, dann würdet ihr einfach die klappe halten und wissen was sache ist.

das einzige was man ankreiden kann ist, dass sie nicht von vorneherin zur vorsicht sagen, "24 studen off". das ist dumm. aber, dass solche arbeiten nicht exakt zu planen sind ist normal. da nutzt dich auch alles geld dieser welt eher wenig.


----------



## Annovella (15. Oktober 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> schneller schneller... ich warte !!!!!!!!!!! ahhh



Es lädt... ich will nicht das es lädt! Denn wenn es lädt muss ich immer solange warten!!!!! 
Achja... wo ist eigendlich der Escapeknopf? :F

*g*


----------



## Pamela1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> wozu bezahlt man den heutigen tag bitte? nein es ist nicht viel, aber rechnet mal alle spieler zusammen wo , die jetzt einen tag fast umsonst bezahlen, hat blizzard genug von....



Bleib locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn Tag kriegen wir sicherlich gutgeschrieben...


----------



## Rise Above (15. Oktober 2008)

Wuuaaah, ich wusste ganz genau, dass sie das nicht schaffen... Dennoch hab ich mich gefreut und jetzt wurd ich enttäuscht *mimimimi*


----------



## Morthan (15. Oktober 2008)

jetzt wollt ich grad schon aus verzweiflung auf nen gammligen privat server .... nur dann is mir noch eingefallen HEYYY....die ham den patch net drauf und es geht nich -.-


----------



## HaGWilli (15. Oktober 2008)

schnappt euch einfach den talentplaner und plant schon mal eure neuen talente sauber durch, dann seit ihr beschäftigt :-)

hab ich nur leider gestern schon gemacht....

und hier das forum zu verfolgen ist ja fast genau so schön wie zocken :-)


----------



## snickers303 (15. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> das is echt jedesmal so von diesen, sorry wenn ich es so sae " Bastarden" echt ich könnte kotzen, sie lassen millionen leute jetzt doof rum sitzen, nur weil se mal wieder ihren job nicht auf die reihe bekommen, mit so viel geld, hätte ich sowas in 5 stunden drauf kopiert und es würde laufen............
> komme ich extra ne stunde später sind die kinderarbeiten immernoch nicht fertig, wozu bezahlt man den heutigen tag bitte? nein es ist nicht viel, aber rechnet mal alle spieler zusammen wo , die jetzt einen tag fast umsonst bezahlen, hat blizzard genug von....



Mach doch erstmal deine Signatur noch ein wenig größer...


----------



## Daylife (15. Oktober 2008)

man man man, wie ihr mir auf die nerven geht. mit ihr meine ich diejenigen, die kommentare posten wie, ihr suchtis, rl, wartet doch die zeit ab etc. immerhin habt ihr scheinbar auch nichts anderes zu tun, als euch hier rumzutreiben. es hat euch keiner gezwungen, diesen threat zu lesen. und ehrlich, wenn ihr ins kino geht, der film soll um 8 anfangen und er kommt erst um neun, regt ihr euch da nicht auf? doch tut ihr und ja, es ist das selbe. die leute hier freuen sich auf den neuen patch und wenn sie länger warten müssen und sich hier mit gleichgesinnten austauschen, was geht es euch an? macht doch was in eurem rl und nervt uns hier nicht, aber scheinbar ist euer leben auch nicht so toll und ihr habt nix anderes zu tun, als andere runter zu machen und euch daran aufzugeilen.

day


----------



## Pfropfen (15. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> das is echt jedesmal so von diesen, sorry wenn ich es so sae " Bastarden" echt ich könnte kotzen, sie lassen millionen leute jetzt doof rum sitzen, nur weil se mal wieder ihren job nicht auf die reihe bekommen, mit so viel geld, hätte ich sowas in 5 stunden drauf kopiert und es würde laufen............
> 
> komme ich extra ne stunde später sind die kinderarbeiten immernoch nicht fertig, wozu bezahlt man den heutigen tag bitte? nein es ist nicht viel, aber rechnet mal alle spieler zusammen wo , die jetzt einen tag fast umsonst bezahlen, hat blizzard genug von....




Mein Gott wenn ihr euch mal ein wenig mit so einer Technik auseinander gesetzt habt dann wüsstet ihr, dass das alles nicht so einfach ist wie es vielleicht klingen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


/edit: Bei mir ist nicht nur die Wow Seite überlastet mein Browser bricht selbst her fast zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach noch ein bisschen warten ist doch nicht so dramatisch. Hinsetzen und nochmal WC3 zocken um noch mal in die Geschichte reinzukommen


----------



## Orego (15. Oktober 2008)

JA sowas kann halt dauern, da hilft nur warten


----------



## Anduriel_Shattrath (15. Oktober 2008)

Mich würd ja mal interessieren, warum sich das so verzögert. Der Patch war ja lange genug auf den öffentlichen Testservern. Wenn es jetzt zu Problemen kommt, frag ich mich wieso sowas nicht vorher festgestellt wurde. Der Code auf den Realms dürfte ja kein anderer sein als auf den Testservern. Naja - Geduld ist eine Tugend, wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## Sepirot (15. Oktober 2008)

argh ich kriegs kotzen bei dem scheiß... immer das selbe diese missgest........ und 1 day gratis kriegen wir auch wieder nit...

btw... moin brobaxx!


----------



## SixtenF (15. Oktober 2008)

eigentlich muessten die doch in europa vernuempftige angaben machen koennen wielange es dauert. die us realms sind ja schon gepatcht und am laufen. die probleme die auftreten sind denen doch seit gestern bekannt.


----------



## Milivoje (15. Oktober 2008)

ab nach northrend, quatsch in der beta machen....


----------



## Tarnhamster (15. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> das is echt jedesmal so von diesen, sorry wenn ich es so sae " Bastarden" echt ich könnte kotzen, sie lassen millionen leute jetzt doof rum sitzen, nur weil se mal wieder ihren job nicht auf die reihe bekommen, mit so viel geld, hätte ich sowas in 5 stunden drauf kopiert und es würde laufen............
> 
> komme ich extra ne stunde später sind die kinderarbeiten immernoch nicht fertig, wozu bezahlt man den heutigen tag bitte? nein es ist nicht viel, aber rechnet mal alle spieler zusammen wo , die jetzt einen tag fast umsonst bezahlen, hat blizzard genug von....




Dann fix noch 'ne Bewerbung an Blizzard schicken! Jemanden wie dich nehmen sie bestimmt sofort!

Trink 'nen Merziger.

Erinnert sich noch jemand daran zurück als 2.0 aufgespielt wurde??? Da lief doch bis Donnerstags nichts, oder?


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2008)

Warum beschwert ihr euch eigentlich immer?

Ist doch klar das die Server nie GENAU das machen was die Arbeiter von Blizz wollen dann patcht ihr doch mal so einen Server wetten ihr braucht mind. 5 tage für <.<?(auch wenn sie darin 'ausgebildet' sind) die können ja nich hellsehen und schon Stunden vorher sagen Der Server x wird rummucken und erst um 17:21:43 Uhr wieder gehn :S


----------



## Magician.^ (15. Oktober 2008)

Wuhu ihr könnt nicht zocken und ich bin noch am Patch laden!!

Mhh jetzt hab ich immer noch eine Chance als erstes den neuen Beruf hoch geskillt zuhaben.


Hoffe das ca 400Kräuter für paar skillpunkte reichen...


----------



## Montanix (15. Oktober 2008)

chyroon schrieb:


> Realmstatus
> 
> ja wir gehn auf die 17 Uhr zu  *hrhrhr*




Is klar, bei mir steht da bis 15Uhr ...


----------



## Dérack (15. Oktober 2008)

@Deepender... schreibe nicht so einen müll hierhin... 
wenn du ahnung hättest was das für eine arbeit ist einen patch aufzuspielen damit die server richtig laufen würdest du hier nicht so einen müll schreiben... 
wenn du jetzt bei blizzard sitzen würdest und das problem suchen würdest, 
und milionen leute wiedu nur da sitzen und nichts besseres zu tun haben als sich im forum einzuloggen und rumzuheulen weil die server mal 2 stunden off sind, dan würdest du dir in die hosen scheißen...


----------



## Psycomantics (15. Oktober 2008)

die haben es wieder auf 15.00 gesetzt


quelle : http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=en_gb


geht bestimmt bald


----------



## Paradur (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds einfach nur LOL!!!
Man kann es den Leuten nicht recht machen. Ich kann mich noch gut an meine Anfangszeit in WoW erinnern (ist so ca. 3 Jahre her), als es noch jeden Mittwoch hieß, die Server werden gewartet und es dauert immer ca. 5 Stunden länger als geplant... da haben die Leute (ich eingeschlossen) danach geschrieen, wenigstens ne ungefähre Zeitangabe zu bekommen um nicht dummsinnig alle halbe Stunde (manche bestimmt auch öfter) am Login-Bildschirm zu scheitern.
Nun brüllen einige, dass sie lieber keine Zeitangaben haben wollen, anstatt so ungenaue. Ihr könnt euch auch ned entscheiden...

Aber mal im Ernst, wer erwartet hat, dass WoW wirklich um 14 Uhr wieder geht, der ist entwerder ein unverbesserlicher Optimist, der spielt noch nicht lange WoW oder ist einfach völlig gaga im Hirn.
Klar, hätte mich auch gefreut, wenns um 14 gegangen wäre, aber Leute, glaubt mir, ich freu mich noch viel mehr, wenn es heute Abend funktioniert, wenn ich aus der Arbeit daheim bin, meine Kinder ins Bett gebracht habe und mich in Ruhe vor den PC setze um noch ein paar Stunden abzuschalten, bevor ich morgen wieder in die Arbeit muss. Wenn das der Fall ist, bin ich glücklich. Und soll ich euch nochwas sagen? Wenns bis dahin auch ned geht, dann ärger ich mich kurz und wende mich im selben Augenblick einer anderen Beschäftigung zu. Denn ich habe auch noch andere Hobbies wie meinen Computer.

In diesem Sinne allen einen schönen Tag!


----------



## riggedi (15. Oktober 2008)

Rise schrieb:


> Wuuaaah, ich wusste ganz genau, dass sie das nicht schaffen... Dennoch hab ich mich gefreut und jetzt wurd ich enttäuscht *mimimimi*


Wenn Du es doch so genau wusstest, dann kannst Du auch nicht enttäuscht sein! Logik ftw!

Riggedi


----------



## Pattychen (15. Oktober 2008)

Grade sind die englischen server on gekommen!!


----------



## Pamela1 (15. Oktober 2008)

die ersten deutschen server kommen auch wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aearis (15. Oktober 2008)

die ersten server sind da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MAczwerg (15. Oktober 2008)

Die Server Kommen on


----------



## Ichini (15. Oktober 2008)

das neue einlog fenster hatt aber derb Style


----------



## ForThePwn (15. Oktober 2008)

> eigentlich muessten die doch in europa vernuempftige angaben machen koennen wielange es dauert. die us realms sind ja schon gepatcht und am laufen. die probleme die auftreten sind denen doch seit gestern bekannt.




/sign ... 

zum verrückt werden


----------



## ForThePwn (15. Oktober 2008)

> eigentlich muessten die doch in europa vernuempftige angaben machen koennen wielange es dauert. die us realms sind ja schon gepatcht und am laufen. die probleme die auftreten sind denen doch seit gestern bekannt.




/sign ... 

zum verrückt werden


----------



## Kayano (15. Oktober 2008)

Puuuuh is die Seite überlastet.

Um nur kurz meinen Senf zu den Geschehnissen hinzuzufügen...
Einzigster Punkt, bei dem man sich aufregt ist, dass Blizzard schreibt "hier, um 14:00 könnda wieda zoggn, davor is nüscht". So. Dann is 14:00 und die Server gehen nicht on. Wenn die wenigstens von vornherein nen Tag einplanen würden wär das kein Prob und die ganzen Flamekiddies könnten ihr Maul halten. Aber neeeein, Blizzard mags halt Kinder zu ärgern, sich mit Bastard oder ähnlich witzig kindischen Wörtern anpflaumen zu lassen und wir warten weiter.  Jaja. 

Lieber lieber Schneesturm. Bitte lebe deine masochistischen Seiten woanders aus und mach zum nächsten patchday einfach mal zu. Danke!


----------



## Zulfark (15. Oktober 2008)

ersten deutschen server on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> das is echt jedesmal so von diesen, sorry wenn ich es so sae " Bastarden" echt ich könnte kotzen, sie lassen millionen leute jetzt doof rum sitzen, nur weil se mal wieder ihren job nicht auf die reihe bekommen, mit so viel geld, hätte ich sowas in 5 stunden drauf kopiert und es würde laufen............
> 
> komme ich extra ne stunde später sind die kinderarbeiten immernoch nicht fertig, wozu bezahlt man den heutigen tag bitte? nein es ist nicht viel, aber rechnet mal alle spieler zusammen wo , die jetzt einen tag fast umsonst bezahlen, hat blizzard genug von....



Du hast ja so recht! Diese Pappnasen! Na wartet! Ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt wenn Deepender seinen Account deshalb kündigt!! 

Mal ernsthaft! Man muß nicht süchtig sein um es kaum abwarten zu können! Männer und Frauen die Männer haben werden es verstehen! Solche Spielgrundlegenden Änderungen sind halt wie mit 7 Jahren ein riesen Geschenk unterm Weihnachtsbaum zu sehen und zu wissen das man es noch nicht aufmachen darf weil man erst noch singen muß. Klar kann man es nicht abwarten!!

Aber wie heißt es so schön? Unverhofft kommt oft! Und gerade in der Pc-Welt, der Welt der Zahlen, ist die Chaostheorie nunmal zuhause! 

Ich würde mich schon etwas ärgern wenn ich erst morgen zum spielen komme aber hey was solls? Davon geht die Welt nicht unter und nen Gratistag gibts dafür garantiert auch! Und da hat Blizzard z.B. MEHR SERVICE als die BahnAG!

Abwarten hoffen!

Und vergesst nicht:

lächeln und winken.........immer schön lächeln und winken....


----------



## ForThePwn (15. Oktober 2008)

> eigentlich muessten die doch in europa vernuempftige angaben machen koennen wielange es dauert. die us realms sind ja schon gepatcht und am laufen. die probleme die auftreten sind denen doch seit gestern bekannt.




/sign ... 

zum verrückt werden


----------



## Milivoje (15. Oktober 2008)

aha, es geht vorwärts... wuste garnicht, dass ich noch chars auf alleria habe^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2008)

Server gehen grad wieder on. Einige sind schon wieder on soweit ich das grad sehe. Also nimmer lange warten, naja bis der Server nochmal runtergefahren werden wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brissn (15. Oktober 2008)

doll
Bin ja mal gespannt wann die Server hoch fahren 
Ich hoffe erst morgen früh weil muss dann auf N8schicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfv1996 (15. Oktober 2008)

scheint los zu gehen, die ersten Server sind on...


----------



## Dithschy (15. Oktober 2008)

Einige sind Online *freu*


----------



## Irmeli (15. Oktober 2008)

Hab da ne Quizfrage zum Zeitvertreib:

Habe Verz Seelenfrost. In was werden die bisherigen Eigenschaften umgerechnet?


----------



## mareksen (15. Oktober 2008)

leute paar server sind shcon on also nicht heulen ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2008)

So langsam kommen die Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pvenohr (15. Oktober 2008)

> Ich finds einfach nur LOL!!!


Wenn man Begriffe verwendet die nicht aus der eigenen Sprache stammen dann sollte man deren Bedeutung kennen. Etwas lol zu finden wirkt ein wenig lächerlich.


----------



## Redbullone (15. Oktober 2008)

Sie fahren doch gerade hoch jetzt muss ich doch aufhören mit Spore -.-


----------



## Chimpanzee (15. Oktober 2008)

Pamela schrieb:


> Bleib locker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich erinner mich noch zu gut an einen Mittwoch an dem z.b. der gesamt realmpool blutdurst den gesamten tag offline war. von dem tag hab ich bis heute nix gesehen...

aber da ich noch auf der arbeit bin geh ich den tag heute ganz locker an. und streichen muss ich auch noch. die server können gerne bis morgen nachmittag offline bleiben!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaan (15. Oktober 2008)

DEUTSCHLAND IST ONLINE!!!


----------



## homelle (15. Oktober 2008)

ah ersten serve sind da^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2008)

So langsam kommen die Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pamela1 (15. Oktober 2008)

die ersten 15 server sind wieder da - ewige wacht natürlich nich


----------



## granbenismo (15. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> das is echt jedesmal so von diesen, sorry wenn ich es so sae " Bastarden" echt ich könnte kotzen, sie lassen millionen leute jetzt doof rum sitzen, nur weil se mal wieder ihren job nicht auf die reihe bekommen, mit so viel geld, hätte ich sowas in 5 stunden drauf kopiert und es würde laufen............
> 
> komme ich extra ne stunde später sind die kinderarbeiten immernoch nicht fertig, wozu bezahlt man den heutigen tag bitte? nein es ist nicht viel, aber rechnet mal alle spieler zusammen wo , die jetzt einen tag fast umsonst bezahlen, hat blizzard genug von....




du bist mir einer kannst du dir vorstellen wieviele leute jetzt da sitzen und das verzweifelt versuchen hinzubkommen damit so suchtis wie du zocken können du kannst dir gar net vorstellen wieviel arbeit es kostet so nen server am laufen zu halten und wenn es dir net passt hör doch einfach auf mit wow


----------



## Dithschy (15. Oktober 2008)

Einige sind Online *freu*


----------



## EvilStorm (15. Oktober 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Hab da ne Quizfrage zum Zeitvertreib:
> 
> Habe Verz Seelenfrost. In was werden die bisherigen Eigenschaften umgerechnet?



Ich denke mal, dass es verschiedenes geben wird...
Feuer-Zaubermacht
Frost-Zaubermacht
Schatten-Zaubermacht
Heilig-Zaubermacht   <-- ownt alles =P

stimmts? ^^

MFG Evil


----------



## Doggerbajoc (15. Oktober 2008)

... ich glaub ich seh ein licht^^


----------



## Highscreen (15. Oktober 2008)

Server kommen grad on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilldawn (15. Oktober 2008)

wie schön das es hier immer wieder Leute gibt die tatsächlich behaupten wenn man Ihnen das Geld geben würde da sie das besser und schneller machen würden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem Fall würde ich mal vorschlagen, das Ihr euch erstmal auf eure vier buchstaben setzt und so ein System inklusive Programierung und Systementwicklung selber entwickelt, dazu gehört nämlich auch, erstmal die Kohle für den ganzen Spass aufzutreiben und da wird es bei den meisten Flamers hier schon scheitern, da zum einen die Creativität fehlt und das Kaufmännische geschick.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KT2BJzAwbU


----------



## Donkillone (15. Oktober 2008)

bleibt ihr auch Im ladebalken hängen?


----------



## downtime (15. Oktober 2008)

Hachja da kommen die Fanbois wieder aus dem Keller und verteidigen Blizzard. Hört mal zu: Die verdienen mehr als genug Kohle,das ist nicht der erste "große Patch" seit es WoW gibt und es ist immer wieder das gleiche-anstatt das man einfach die server einen tag abschaltet wird jede stunde die ganze sache wieder um eine stunde verlängert-hab ich kein verständnis für,das ist ein armutszeugnis-und wer denkt das das ganze läuft wenn denn die server mal online kommen hat sich geschnitten:Ein Blick ins Amiforum,einige server sind seit geschlagenen 24 stunden offline oder disconnecten im 5minuten takt,von mörder lags ganz zu schweigen-mysteriöserweise funktionieren in amiland die offziellen foren IMMER seit ich denken kann,selbst das bekommt man hier in der EU abteilung nit hin.

GG Blizzard für eine weitere Episode des Patchtheaters was sicher heute nicht mehr glatt über die Bühne geht-und danke dafür das ich mir nicht mal das offizielle Forum reinziehen darf,hatte es mir schon mit Popcorn gemütlich gemacht!


----------



## Vact (15. Oktober 2008)

Gott bin ich geil auf meinen Server das gibts net xD


----------



## iBorg (15. Oktober 2008)

wie es scheint wird es wohl noch eine kleine weile dauern fuck man hab nachtschicht will endlich jetzt rein kommen


----------



## riggedi (15. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> nur weil se mal wieder ihren job nicht auf die reihe bekommen, mit so viel geld, hätte ich sowas in 5 stunden drauf kopiert und es würde laufen............


Wenn Du einmal groß bist, dann kannst Du ja mal ne Ausbildung machen und Dich anschliessend bei Blizz als Technischer MA bewerben, wenn Du schon jetzt so viel über die Arbeit dieses Weltkonzerns weisst.

Riggedi


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2008)

Nix FanboY <===== es ist einfach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irmeli (15. Oktober 2008)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass es verschiedenes geben wird...
> Feuer-Zaubermacht
> Frost-Zaubermacht
> Schatten-Zaubermacht
> ...




Wenn ich nur wüsste, aufm PTR wars nicht klar^^


----------



## Boddakiller (15. Oktober 2008)

paar server sind schon on... meiner nicht ;/


----------



## Impostor (15. Oktober 2008)

downtime schrieb:


> Hachja da kommen die Fanbois wieder aus dem Keller und verteidigen Blizzard. Hört mal zu: Die verdienen mehr als genug Kohle,das ist nicht der erste "große Patch" seit es WoW gibt und es ist immer wieder das gleiche-anstatt das man einfach die server einen tag abschaltet wird jede stunde die ganze sache wieder um eine stunde verlängert-hab ich kein verständnis für,das ist ein armutszeugnis-und wer denkt das das ganze läuft wenn denn die server mal online kommen hat sich geschnitten:Ein Blick ins Amiforum,einige server sind seit geschlagenen 24 stunden offline oder disconnecten im 5minuten takt,von mörder lags ganz zu schweigen-mysteriöserweise funktionieren in amiland die offziellen foren IMMER seit ich denken kann,selbst das bekommt man hier in der EU abteilung nit hin.
> 
> GG Blizzard für eine weitere Episode des Patchtheaters was sicher heute nicht mehr glatt über die Bühne geht-und danke dafür das ich mir nicht mal das offizielle Forum reinziehen darf,hatte es mir schon mit Popcorn gemütlich gemacht!



ja ne
eher kommen die Möchtegern-Admins aus den Löchern den gekrochen, die glauben sich einbilden zu können wie ein Server funktioniert weil die bei Google mal ein Bild davon gefunden haben

komm Schleich dich Kleiner und nerv net


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2008)

HAHA login server down @ die suchtis muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamos (15. Oktober 2008)

Affliction schrieb:


> wenn hier mal ein paar it-ler wären die hier posten...
> dann wüsstet ihr das es immer anders kommt als man plant.
> und ich kenne NIEMANDEN und auch ihr kennt NIEMANDEN der mal an so einem system wie den wow servern gearbeitet hat.
> das sind ausmaße die irgend son schnuckeliges banken system mal locker übertreffen.
> heult ma net rum, blizzard macht das sicher nicht mit absicht.


OK, du willst die Meinung eines echten Systemadmin hören ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Serverstruktur von Blizzard ist zwar mächtig und mag normale Admins vielleicht sogar als gross erscheinen, aber in Wirklichkeit ist das ganze eher ein Mid-Range System.
Dennoch hat Blizzard eine Verfügbarkeit von 93,9% während eines Voll-Updates und 99,4% in einer Wartungswoche. Dazu kommen 99,9% Verfügbarkeit in einer "normalen" Woche. Davon ausgehen das alle 2 Monate ein Voll-Update erfolgt und alle 2 Wochen Wartungsarbeiten sind macht das ganze: 98,96% Verfügbarkeit der Systeme. Selbst wenn ich jetzt noch die ungeplanten Downtimes mit einreche komme ich auf einen Werte von weit über 95% was für die meisten Mid-Range-Systeme als Traumwert angesehen wird.
Von daher sollte niemand über Blizzard meckert, die machen einen verdammt guten Job bei ihrer Admin-Arbeit. Hätte ich solche Ausfallzeiten währe ich arbeitslos *g*.
Achso, nur mal ein kleiner Grössenvergleich zwischen den Blizz-Systemen und einer wirklich grossen Anlage   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :
Davon ausgehend das Blizzard für jede Realm (ca. 250) 2 Server hat und für jeden Pool nochmal einen schätze ich das ganze mal auf grobe 530 Spielserver. Ausgehend davon das täglich jeder Spieler einmal auf den Webserver geht und irgendwas nachschaut rechne ich mit ca. 12 Webservern + 12 Arsenalservern. Sind wir mal grosszügig dann packen wir nochmal 12 Foren-Server dazu und den Kleinkram kommen wir auf ca. 600 Server.
Das mag sich für einen normalen Admin erstmal viel anhören, aber jemand der mit kritischen Systemen arbeitet und dazu ein paar dutzend Mainframe-Systeme verwaltet ist das eher "Human".
Nehmen wir mal ein extremes Gegenbeispiel: UPS, die grösste IT-Struktur der Welt die nicht aus öffentlicher Hand betrieben wird. :
Alleine in Deutschland stehen aktuell ca. 600-700 Server, und das ist nur ein Land. Rechnet man noch die anderen Länder mit ein kommt man auf ca. 3000-3500 Server in Europa.

So.... genug zum Fachchinesisch... Ich hoffe die Server sind wieder online...

Gruss
Schamos


----------



## Deathgnom (15. Oktober 2008)

Nach welchen reihenfolge schalten blizz eigentlich die server wieder dazu?


----------



## Paradur (15. Oktober 2008)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Wenn man Begriffe verwendet die nicht aus der eigenen Sprache stammen dann sollte man deren Bedeutung kennen. Etwas lol zu finden wirkt ein wenig lächerlich.




LOL bedeutet laughing out loud... und das musste ich nicht erst googlen. Wenn du den rest gelesen hast, dann ist dir vielleicht aufgefallen, dass ich auch so einiges lächerlich finde und vielleicht genau aus diesem Grund diesen Anfang gewählt habe. Aber verzeih mir bitte, wenn ich dir mit meiner Art zu schreiben auf den Schlips getreten bin, dies war natürlich nicht meine Absicht!


----------



## ePY (15. Oktober 2008)

Mhm komisch also jetzt sind nur vereinzelnt Server on aber die hälfte ist aber immer noch down. Naja was solls noch ein Kaffee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2008)

downtime schrieb:


> Hachja da kommen die Fanbois wieder aus dem Keller und verteidigen Blizzard. Hört mal zu: Die verdienen mehr als genug Kohle,das ist nicht der erste "große Patch" seit es WoW gibt und es ist immer wieder das gleiche-anstatt das man einfach die server einen tag abschaltet wird jede stunde die ganze sache wieder um eine stunde verlängert-hab ich kein verständnis für,das ist ein armutszeugnis-und wer denkt das das ganze läuft wenn denn die server mal online kommen hat sich geschnitten:Ein Blick ins Amiforum,einige server sind seit geschlagenen 24 stunden offline oder disconnecten im 5minuten takt,von mörder lags ganz zu schweigen-mysteriöserweise funktionieren in amiland die offziellen foren IMMER seit ich denken kann,selbst das bekommt man hier in der EU abteilung nit hin.
> 
> GG Blizzard für eine weitere Episode des Patchtheaters was sicher heute nicht mehr glatt über die Bühne geht-und danke dafür das ich mir nicht mal das offizielle Forum reinziehen darf,hatte es mir schon mit Popcorn gemütlich gemacht!


Dann spiel das Spiel nicht mehr. Sei lieber froh das Blizzard sich Zeit dafür nimmt und manchmal halt das Zeug verschieben.
Und es ist klar das die Server unter den Ansturm zusammenbrechen. Jeder will die neuen Talente, den SW hafen, oder sonst was sehen.


----------



## Doggerbajoc (15. Oktober 2008)

...endlich drin^^


----------



## unforgotten (15. Oktober 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Schurken bereits mit sämtlichen Kräutern und Krams den man für das Skillen von Inscription 1-375 benötigt in OG geparkt und werde dann fröhlich für ein Heidengeld Glyphen an den Mann bzw. die Frau bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL  wetten das beides... kräuter und glymphen... so inflationär zu haben sein wird das im ah dafür null zu holen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die idee hatten bestimmt sehr..sehr..sehr..sehr viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2008)

Doggerbajoc schrieb:


> ...endlich drin^^


ich häng beim ladebalken^^

seit 10 minuten...


----------



## Balu86 (15. Oktober 2008)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> paar server sind schon on... meiner nicht ;/



Meiner auch noch net -.-
Blizzard soll mal reinhauen


----------



## iBorg (15. Oktober 2008)

geht immer noch nicht komisch bleibe am lade bildschirm hängen


----------



## Donkillone (15. Oktober 2008)

hängt bei euch uch der ladescreen?^^


----------



## Rolliphon (15. Oktober 2008)

Donkillone schrieb:


> hängt bei euch uch der ladescreen?^^




jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ePY (15. Oktober 2008)

Balu86 schrieb:


> Meiner auch noch net -.-
> Blizzard soll mal reinhauen


Jo mein Server Durotan ist auch noch nicht on nervt


----------



## Twixst (15. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir hängt er beim abrufen der Charakter Liste ^^

Edit: Jetzt im Ladescreen ^^


----------



## Andre86 (15. Oktober 2008)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Thrall soll on kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und was machste dann?

Isser ON und hängst evtl. auch beim ladescreen ^^

Aber ich hoff mal mit, möchte endlich lvl 63 machen :>

Und heut is eh nichts mehr zu tun, alles was getan werden musste wurde getan.


----------



## Annovella (15. Oktober 2008)

Charakterliste wird abgerufen....


Bitte warten


Dööödöödööööö... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (15. Oktober 2008)

Charakterliste wird abgerufen....


Bitte warten


Dööödöödööööö... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulheal (15. Oktober 2008)

komtm bei euch auch char liste wird abgerufen


----------



## Favorit (15. Oktober 2008)

na immerhin schon bis zu ladebalken geschafft. jetzt haben wirs bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanizo (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich grüße alle von Terrordar und meine Eltern!

MfG Kanizo


----------



## MAczwerg (15. Oktober 2008)

iBorg schrieb:


> geht immer noch nicht komisch bleibe am lade bildschirm hängen




schalte deine addons mal ab


----------



## Pacster (15. Oktober 2008)

Was ich etwas komisch finde, ist das mir erstmal das intro von BC nochmal vorgespielt wird.....irgendwas lief da wohl nicht ganz so wie geplant...;-)


----------



## Greka (15. Oktober 2008)

Ein Liveticker - genial

Danke


----------



## Balu86 (15. Oktober 2008)

Donkillone schrieb:


> hängt bei euch uch der ladescreen?^^


Ja und das schon länger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja kommt bei mir auch wenn ich auf Frostwolf gehen will...
Aber Rajaxx soll endlich on komme heute will ich noch 65 machen^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Was ich etwas komisch finde, ist das mir erstmal das intro von BC nochmal vorgespielt wird.....irgendwas lief da wohl nicht ganz so wie geplant...;-)


Ich dachte erst:
o.O Schon das Wotlk Intro? 
Aber dann war es doch nur das BC- Intro... schade^^


----------



## iBorg (15. Oktober 2008)

Also offiziel sind Wartungs und dings Arbeiten fertig nur kundenbetreung is nicht erreichbar teilweise wayne intresst.
Bleibt aba immer noch lade bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irmeli (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe auf mehreren Server Chars. Jeder dieser Server ist noch down. Was bin ich doch für ein Glückspilz^^


----------



## Balu86 (15. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Was ich etwas komisch finde, ist das mir erstmal das intro von BC nochmal vorgespielt wird.....irgendwas lief da wohl nicht ganz so wie geplant...;-)



Der wurde mir auch nochmal gezeigt, fand es ein bisschen komisch


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2008)

das wrath intro is ja noch nich da... und nu vote 4 close, die server sind ja da


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2008)

Verbindung zum server Gorgonnash wurde unterbrochen 

Realm ist nicht aktiv


----------



## Imon (15. Oktober 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Ich habe auf mehreren Server Chars. Jeder dieser Server ist noch down. Was bin ich doch für ein Glückspilz^^



Du solltest Lotto spielen. Wenn ich 42 Zahlen tippe weiß ich hinterher immer ganz genau welche dann tatsächlich gezogen werden - die anderen 6.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (15. Oktober 2008)

In der Charakter Erstell ansicht ist auch schon das Symbol für den DK drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homelle (15. Oktober 2008)

ich bleib auch am ladeschirm kleben. addons sind alle aus


----------



## Christblade (15. Oktober 2008)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Ach war doch wieder klar.
> 
> Hab ich endlich alles gepatcht, alle Talentbäume vorausgeplant (für 9x 70er bis 70 und bis 80) und geknipst um ja später nicht total überlasteten Websites zum Opfer zu fallen, alle oder zumindest fast alle Mods etc. gesaugt die ich so zu saugen hatte für heute - und freue mich da es nun punkt 14:00 Uhr ist - ZACK - verlängert bis 15 Uhr o.O
> 
> ...



9 X 70er hast Du kein RL mehr? Pro 70er braucht man ca. 150 Stunden Gameplay. macht bei Dir 1350 Stunden. Puh ich würd mal über das Thema Sucht nachdenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MrFlix schrieb:


> Bin seit gestern 10 Uhr Wach und kann nicht Schlafen.
> Schlimmer als Weinachten^^



Omg. Auch Dir empfehle ich mal über das Thema Sucht nachzudenken.



Butragueno schrieb:


> Update: Die Wartungsarbeiten werden auf allen Realms erneut bis um 19:30 Uhr MESZ verlängert. Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis!
> 
> Quelle: www.wowsuchtiesgehteuremRLnach.de



LOL. Deinen Thread find ich geil. Der hat bestimmt vielen die Schweißperlen auf die Stirn getrieben.



Freelancer schrieb:


> Ist wie Weihnachten alle warten auf die Bescherung^^



Ich sagte zu dem Thema bereits was



Schamos schrieb:


> OK, du willst die Meinung eines echten Systemadmin hören ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab zwar nix verstanden, aber Du wirst schon recht haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaan (15. Oktober 2008)

gogogogogogogo


----------



## Balu86 (15. Oktober 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das wrath intro is ja noch nich da... und nu vote 4 close, die server sind ja da



Das stimmt net, es sind noch nich alle Server wieder Online


----------



## Favorit (15. Oktober 2008)

10 Min. Ladebalken dann -> Charakter ist nicht vorhanden

Charakterliste wird abgerufen...


----------



## Undead Secret (15. Oktober 2008)

Norgannon soll on kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Christblade (15. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen^^

Mein Server Tirion wird bestimmt wieder der letzte sein der On geht.

Bestimmt gibt es auf dem wieder Probleme.

Ich warte nur auf die Meldung : Der Server wird voraussichtlich erst Donnerstag on kommen.

Ich geh in der Zwischenzeit mal ein gutes Buch lesen. So richtig aus Papier und so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keramik Star (15. Oktober 2008)

Sehr eigenartig, bei mir steht immernoch "Login-Server nicht aktiv"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiß einer was genaues?

Hm....

seh grad beim mir steht Version 3.0.1, aber der Blizz Updater sagt es gibt nix neues zum patchen....

Jemand mit dem gleichen Problem und evtl. mit einer schnellen lösung?


----------



## Belty (15. Oktober 2008)

Laut Realmstatus auf der WoW Site sind noch alle Server down und ich habe gleich Feierabend, ah wann kommen die Server on oder klappt es doch schon bei jemanden?


----------



## snickers303 (15. Oktober 2008)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> Laut Realmstatus auf der WoW Site sind noch alle Server down und ich habe gleich Feierabend, ah wann kommen die Server on oder klappt es doch schon bei jemanden?



Sie kommen um 16:32h on !


----------



## Motrox (15. Oktober 2008)

jo die haben unsere ganzen Chars gelöscht und alle fangen bei LvL 1 wieder an deswegen werden sie nicht gefunden ^^


----------



## Vaan (15. Oktober 2008)

mimimimmimimimimimimimimi wann kommt mein server on mimimimimimimimimi

WIE WÄRS WENN IHR AUFHÖRT EUCH ALLE 2 SEKUNDEN NEU EINZULOGGEN UM ZUGUCKEN OB ER DA IST UND EINFACH BIS FÜNF UHR WARTET UND SO LANGE SPAZIEREN GEHT???


----------



## Zkillerbeez (15. Oktober 2008)

Durotaner hier??


----------



## iBorg (15. Oktober 2008)

Also offiziel sind Wartungs und dings Arbeiten fertig nur kundenbetreung is nicht erreichbar teilweise wayne intresst.
Bleibt aba immer noch lade bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (15. Oktober 2008)

ich wette krag'Jin wird der letzte server der on kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich kenne meinen server XD <3 Krag'Jin


----------



## kysiro (15. Oktober 2008)

hat europa nur 5 länder oder was wenn du sagst pro land 600-700 server und ganz europa 3000-3500 ^^


----------



## Christblade (15. Oktober 2008)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> @Christblade.. Dein unlustiger Versuch lustig zu sein... war nicht lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mimimimimimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andre86 (15. Oktober 2008)

Motrox schrieb:


> jo die haben unsere ganzen Chars gelöscht und alle fangen bei LvL 1 wieder an deswegen werden sie nicht gefunden ^^


Dann wird Deutschland ja bald wieder ein Haufen mehr Arbeitslose vorfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich hier so mitlese, wird das bei Release des Addons sicher der Fall sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ricardodiaz (15. Oktober 2008)

Hurra 17h wir kommen!......


----------



## iBorg (15. Oktober 2008)

Also offiziel sind Wartungs und dings Arbeiten fertig nur kundenbetreung is nicht erreichbar teilweise wayne intresst.
Bleibt aba immer noch lade bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilStorm (15. Oktober 2008)

Echsenkessel bzw. der gesammte Realmpool Sturmangriff wird ganz bestimmt der letzte Realmpool sein, der online kommt.
Darauf verwette ich mein Hinterteil -.-


----------



## Vaan (15. Oktober 2008)

kysiro schrieb:


> hat europa nur 5 länder oder was wenn du sagst pro land 600-700 server und ganz europa 3000-3500 ^^



kla, lesen kannste auch nicht... er schrieb alleine in deutschland 600-700 server - ist jedes land wie deutschland? du kannst drauf wetten das die in Polen keine 600-700 server haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sg2310 (15. Oktober 2008)

hm.. also nu is 16uhr durch, und wenn ich versuche mich einzulogen, ist bealgun (einer meinter server) online, aber er kickt mich mit "realm nicht aktiv".

Auf wow-europe.com steht allerdings das er offline wäre.

Ich glaub die techniker und gms sind grad alles am testen und am letzten feinschliff. oder die server sind zu schwach zu schwach, oder gabs heut nacht hardwareupdates? *grübel*

naja.. mal abwarten.. wenn nicht, gibts halt one day expect und die sind morgen erst on, so schlimm isses find ich nicht.
grüsse


----------



## Darmonia (15. Oktober 2008)

Also Zuluhed is schon da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



euch noch viel Spass beim Warten...kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich war schon kurz drin. Aber das war arg buggy. Erstmal hat das programm offenbar den ladescreen als unterwasser gewertet und ich wäre als untoter fast ertrunken(wohlgemerkt ohne das ich auch nur in der nähe von wasser war). Danach hat sich der atem wieder aufgefüllt, die anzeige ging aber nicht weg. Looten funktionierte nur teilweise....hockte halt ewig rum um was aufzuheben während gleichzeitig etliche mobs auf mich einschlugen(und ich konnte mich nicht verteidigen weil ich immernoch am aufheben war). Aggro habe ich von einem mob gezogen, der meilenweit von mir entfernt war(der kam dann auch gleich mit allen mobs auf dem weg bis zu ihm).

Glücklicherweise war ich in einem low level gebiet. Dabei ist mir auch aufgefallen das einige mob-klassen fehlten. Wächter und herbeizauberer von dalaran waren da...aber magier und zauberbinder von dalaran nicht.


----------



## Hivez (15. Oktober 2008)

Durotianer? Ja hier!^^ aber Acc. erst wieder am 11.11.08 aktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MP30 (15. Oktober 2008)

bohhhh bin auf dem server und nix los....den Vorteil werde ich gleich mal ausnützen und kräftig loslegen :-) freu freu freu..........und mein talentbaum krass was der schurke alles jetzt kann freu freu freu


----------



## Shadowsurfer (15. Oktober 2008)

Tirion ist wohl noch down.
Konnte auf Blackhand sogar Char aussuchen, dann hings aber beim ladebild....


----------



## Sasic (15. Oktober 2008)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Ach war doch wieder klar.
> 
> Hab ich endlich alles gepatcht, alle Talentbäume vorausgeplant (für 9x 70er bis 70 und bis 80) und geknipst um ja später nicht total überlasteten Websites zum Opfer zu fallen, alle oder zumindest fast alle Mods etc. gesaugt die ich so zu saugen hatte für heute - und freue mich da es nun punkt 14:00 Uhr ist - ZACK - verlängert bis 15 Uhr o.O
> 
> ...




Omg Freak -.- Was es aber auch für Suchtis gibt.

-_-


----------



## bambix3d (15. Oktober 2008)

Christblade schrieb:


> mimimimimimimi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie die Deutsche Sprache immer mehr verblödet, dem Internet sei Dank. "Mimimi" "lol" "rofl"... das ist Kindergartenniveau, das gebrabbel hört eigentlich im laufe der Entwicklung irgendwann auf, hier bildet sich der Mensch aber offenbar wieder zurück. Schade drum, wird immer "Populärer" der geistige Dünnpfiff, ist ja mittlerweile schon "cool" sich wie ein geistig zurückgebliebener zu artikulieren...


----------



## Kriegszwerg (15. Oktober 2008)

16.17 Die Charackter werden gezeigt und dann es läd und läd und läd........... !

Denke wird bestimmt später na egal wenns dann gut wird 


gruß


----------



## phexus (15. Oktober 2008)

abyss rat on? Bin auf Arbeit.. und kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2008)

silberne hand hat grad einen haufen spiler (inklusive mich) einfach gegickt^^

naja, bei mir wollte der friseur nichts machen und als ich raus ging waren sowohl spieler als auch npcs weg


----------



## Focht (15. Oktober 2008)

bambix3d schrieb:


> Wie die Deutsche Sprache immer mehr verblödet, dem Internet sei Dank. "Mimimi" "lol" "rofl"... das ist Kindergartenniveau, das gebrabbel hört eigentlich im laufe der Entwicklung irgendwann auf, hier bildet sich der Mensch aber offenbar wieder zurück. Schade drum, wird immer "Populärer" der geistige Dünnpfiff, ist ja mittlerweile schon "cool" sich wie ein geistig zurückgebliebener zu artikulieren...




dem stimm ich 100%ig zu


----------



## Kriegszwerg (15. Oktober 2008)

16.17 Die Charackter werden gezeigt und dann es läd und läd und läd........... !

Denke wird bestimmt später na egal wenns dann gut wird 


gruß


----------



## Forderz (15. Oktober 2008)

um 18.30 uhr bin ich zu hause, dann geht los! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exkalibur (15. Oktober 2008)

kanns sein das alle server vom realm pool hinterhal off sind?


----------



## Taishan (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab ma versucht, auf einen der Server zu kommen die bereits Online sind bzw. als Online angezeigt weren aber auch da komm ich nicht drauf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade, um sich mit nem lvl1 Char schonmal büschen die Zeit zu vertreiben (Hafen, Barbier usw) hätts ja gereicht^^


----------



## Unholt (15. Oktober 2008)

Der abyssische Rat nein der ist noch nicht on


----------



## Taishan (15. Oktober 2008)

> kanns sein das alle server vom realm pool hinterhal off sind?



jup


----------



## Bjizzel (15. Oktober 2008)

Exkalibur schrieb:


> kanns sein das alle server vom realm pool hinterhal off sind?



Nicht ganz - Dethe war eben da! Nur Todeswache & Co geistern noch im Datennirvana rum - ich schau gleich mal ob es jetzt ENDLICH losgehen kann -.-


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (15. Oktober 2008)

Exkalibur schrieb:


> kanns sein das alle server vom realm pool hinterhal off sind?


ja spiele auf todeswache der realmpool is off -.-


----------



## Christblade (15. Oktober 2008)

bambix3d schrieb:


> Wie die Deutsche Sprache immer mehr verblödet, dem Internet sei Dank. "Mimimi" "lol" "rofl"... das ist Kindergartenniveau, das gebrabbel hört eigentlich im laufe der Entwicklung irgendwann auf, hier bildet sich der Mensch aber offenbar wieder zurück. Schade drum, wird immer "Populärer" der geistige Dünnpfiff, ist ja mittlerweile schon "cool" sich wie ein geistig zurückgebliebener zu artikulieren...



Ich hatte mich geistig nur demjenigen angepaßt, der meinte auf meinen Thread antworten zu müssen. 

Ach ja.... einige geben geistigen Dünnpfiff ab.... und einige haben Probleme mit dem Wort (Zitat) "Populärer"

Wer im Glashaus sitzt......... den Rest kennt Ihr ja


----------



## Taishan (15. Oktober 2008)

> kanns sein das alle server vom realm pool hinterhal off sind?



jup


----------



## Eisengrind (15. Oktober 2008)

vergesst die uhrzeiten.......sie haben den tag nicht dazugeschrieben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


meine frau war mal kurz on, rofl.....sei froh, wenns heute nicht klappt.....

sollen erst die bugs beheben...(chatfenster weiße farbe etc etc)


----------



## Fire bone (15. Oktober 2008)

Exkalibur schrieb:


> kanns sein das alle server vom realm pool hinterhal off sind?


 
Meines achtens sind alle server down...


----------



## Ollimua (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich komm erst um 22:30 nach Hause von der Arbeit. Dann wird hoffentlich alles funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rene1625 (15. Oktober 2008)

weis einer über zirkel des cenarius bescheid ?^^


----------



## Taishan (15. Oktober 2008)

Und Der Buffed Server platzt aus allen Nähten!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M6eis6ter6 (15. Oktober 2008)

yeaaah dethecus online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


komme zwar bis zur characterauswahl und wenn ich mich einlogg bleibts hängen aber egal xb


----------



## Asayur (15. Oktober 2008)

Sry muss das aber so sagen:

Besser als jeder Fussball WM Liveticker, ach ja ist Blackhand schon on?


----------



## Triacetontriperoxid (15. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss sagen der neue Ladebildschirm ist echt hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*begutachtet den jetzt schon seit ner Weile*


----------



## Imon (15. Oktober 2008)

Von der ewigen Wacht ist auch noch weit und breit nix zu sehen.

Und so langsam vertrocknen mir meine 4 K Kräuter. Wie soll ich das schlaffe Zeugs denn noch verkaufen, wo ich sonst nur top Ware anbiete.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bambix3d (15. Oktober 2008)

Christblade schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich geistig nur demjenigen angepaßt, der meinte auf meinen Thread antworten zu müssen.



Dir sind lediglich die Argumente ausgegangen, das ist alles.



Christblade schrieb:


> Ach ja.... einige geben geistigen Dünnpfiff ab.... und einige haben Probleme mit dem Wort (Zitat) "Populärer"
> 
> Wer im Glashaus sitzt......... den Rest kennt Ihr ja



Oh ja, ein wahnsinnig gravierender Fehler! Ich habe "Populärer" statt "populärer" geschrieben. Überrascht mich, dass Dir das aufgefallen ist!


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2008)

Rene1625 schrieb:


> weis einer über zirkel des cenarius bescheid ?^^


anwesend

btw: in der silbernen hand werden immernoch spieler gekickt und die npcs und spieler vermisse ich immernoch

und durch so einen absturz musste ich für den friseur nichts zahlen^^

hab versucht auf annehmen zu klicken, ging net

ich geh raus... alle leute weg

ich geh zum hafen... spielerkick

ich logg mich wieder ein... frisur da und geld auch


----------



## Haudrauf Dia (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja ich find den Ladebildschirm auch echt schön *g* 

Da mach ich mir ne Zigarette an und denk *juhu ma gucken was es so neues gibt* und dann hab ich aufgeraucht und der ladebildschirm ist immernoch da -.-" schade..naja vllt wids später was ^^


----------



## Illuminon (15. Oktober 2008)

ihr wisst gar nicht was auf den fränzösischen servern alles für deutsche rumrennen xD


----------



## Ekmir (15. Oktober 2008)

seit ihr alle so WoW geil??? mir ist es egal, ob der server YX on oder nicht ist, ich habe noch ein RL!!!

das ganze gejammer hier ist sowas von arm!!

mfg


----------



## Saytan (15. Oktober 2008)

Ekmir schrieb:


> seit ihr alle so WoW geil??? mir ist es egal, ob der server YX on oder nicht ist, ich habe noch ein RL!!!
> 
> das ganze gejammer hier ist sowas von arm!!
> 
> mfg


dan geh mal bitte rl machen und geh uns hier nicht auf die eier..


----------



## Saytan (15. Oktober 2008)

OMFG ich will rein,diesmal kein ladebildschirm sonder,ein charakterm it diesem namen ist bereits vorhzanden rofl rofl mein warlock ist level 27 rofl rofl oO


----------



## Sabuesa (15. Oktober 2008)

Ekmir schrieb:


> seit ihr alle so WoW geil??? mir ist es egal, ob der server YX on oder nicht ist, ich habe noch ein RL!!!
> 
> das ganze gejammer hier ist sowas von arm!!
> 
> mfg




Und was hast du für ein Problem ?

Hat dir deine Freundin verboten WoW zu spielen ? 
und jetzt lässt du deine wut an uns aus ?


das ist arm


----------



## phexus (15. Oktober 2008)

Ekmir schrieb:


> seit ihr alle so WoW geil??? mir ist es egal, ob der server YX on oder nicht ist, ich habe noch ein RL!!!
> 
> das ganze gejammer hier ist sowas von arm!!
> 
> mfg




Bist du so sozial inkompetent und intolerant, dass du allen deine Meinung aufdrücken musst? Geniess dein RL und mach buffed aus.

Hier die Leute, die sich wie auf Weihnachten freuen, dermassen unbegründet dummzumachen ist ein wenig.. arm!!


lm


----------



## maslot (15. Oktober 2008)

hmmm, nichts durchgelesen(nur die letzte seit)
viele realms sind schon on, aber leider nur wenige RP-PVE
sollte noch kommen.
auf Cirkel des Cenarius gehts einwandfrei...naja war mal mit hordi on..wurde aber gekickt in den Hallen der Legenden.
Einiges ist nu anders, aber wem sag ich das..
freu freu auf heut abend(hoffe es geht reibungslos)
geduld ist angesagt


----------



## RazZerrR (15. Oktober 2008)

Ekmir schrieb:


> seit ihr alle so WoW geil??? mir ist es egal, ob der server YX on oder nicht ist, ich habe noch ein RL!!!
> 
> das ganze gejammer hier ist sowas von arm!!
> 
> mfg



junge wenn du ein rl wieso postest du dann hier so eine scheiße

alter echt arm

MfG


----------



## alene85 (15. Oktober 2008)

wie disha schon so schön sagte wir bekommen ein tag geschenkt denk ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Disha schrieb:


> Weis gar nicht was ihr habt, dass bei so ner riesigen Codebasis zur Laufzeit Probleme auftreten kann man halt nicht verhindern und die paar Stunden warten bringen niemanden um, zumals so wieder einen Gratis Tag für geben wird




finde es zwar auch beklopt das mein server (ewige wacht) noch nicht on ist aber muss man halt warten


----------



## Taishan (15. Oktober 2008)

Realmpool Hinterhalt sind jetzt einige Server Online, Teldrassil z.B aber hängt bei "Charakterliste wird aufgerufen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maslot (15. Oktober 2008)

@ekmir, dann las doch den kommentar hier.bringt nichts, jeder hat ein rl..also überflüssig.wenn de sauer bist ist des net unser problem.geh raus an die frische luft


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen,
Weiß jemand was mit yersa los ist?
Dann habe ich noch ein prob wenn ich auf die serverliste gehe wird auf einem anderen real.. angezeigt hätte da ein char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weiß aber ganz genau das ich nur auf yersra 3 habe^^


----------



## Livien (15. Oktober 2008)

Hmm...Das mit dem neuen Einlogbilschirm sieht wirklich Hammer aus. Allerdings hätt ich mich umsomehr gefreut, wenn die das erst mit dem Addon gemacht hätten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maslot (15. Oktober 2008)

@ phexus..da stimmt ich dir voll und ganz zu.
da hat wohl einer ein problem, was hier nix zu suchen hat


----------



## Nehar (15. Oktober 2008)

oh noes meine "wichtigen" addons wurden komplett zerschossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bartender WEG, Prat WEG, Cartographer WEG, AG_unitframes WEG, forta WEG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):


----------



## Sypro (15. Oktober 2008)

Zufällig jemand hier der es geschafft hat sich auf *Frostwolf* einzuloggen (also über den Ladescreen hinaus)? Ich versuchs schon geraume Zeit aber ohne Erfolg :/


----------



## Charly7 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hm,war gearde schon mitm rouge on und wollte meine Kräuter aufn main schicken für inscriptor,ging nicht,will auf main umloggen und hängt im ladebildschirm^^naja,bissl geduld halt noch...


----------



## Latharíl (15. Oktober 2008)

also ich tipp auf 20 uhr, bis die server wieder online kommen....


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

Erst steht die ganze zeit ihr charkterbildschirm wird geladen, nichts geht weiter, jetzt konnte ich schon zu meinen char gehe auf einloggen mit dem char..
Und er lädt und bleibt aufeinmal hängen

*würg*


----------



## Ekmir (15. Oktober 2008)

leute, ihr seid sowas von arm!! ich mache eine aussage und ihr könnt nur beleidigen. 

naja, was will man von suchtgeschädigten auch erwarten??  

es haben halt viele suchties angst, das ihnen irgendein unwichtiger titel oder sowas entgeht!!

p.s.: macht so weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charly7 (15. Oktober 2008)

k,war kurz mitm main on(rexxar)aber beim port nach og hängt er jetzt wieder^^


----------



## phexus (15. Oktober 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> oh noes meine "wichtigen" addons wurden komplett zerschossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich hab heute früh geupt, Curse hat die neuen Addons. Sind mit WotLK Symbolen gekennzeichnet.


----------



## ink0gnito (15. Oktober 2008)

Ekmir schrieb:


> seit ihr alle so WoW geil??? mir ist es egal, ob der server YX on oder nicht ist, ich habe noch ein RL!!!
> 
> das ganze gejammer hier ist sowas von arm!!
> 
> mfg




Hat man dir in deinem rollen RL nicht beigebracht, das man seid und nicht seit schreibt?
Armer nap.


Edit: mimimi die suchties können mich nur beleidigen mimimi, was erwartet du bei einem gehirn afk post wie deinem?Liebe?Verständnis?
UND NUN GEH DEIN RL GENIESSEN DA DU KEIN SUCHTI BIST, WAS MACHST DU IMMER NOCH VORM PC?SUCHTI

!!111


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

Ekmir schrieb:


> leute, ihr seid sowas von arm!! ich mache eine aussage und ihr könnt nur beleidigen.
> 
> naja, was will man von suchtgeschädigten auch erwarten??
> 
> ...



Hallo,
1. Du beleidigst hier zuerst und wunderst dich übr eine reaktion!
2. Was willst du von uns? Wenn wir dich so nerven, hilft nur eins pc ausmachen und ganz schnell vor die türe gehen am besten pc mitnehmen und dann in die tonne damit!

*omg* was habe ich solche spacken gefressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishan (15. Oktober 2008)

Realmpool Hinterhalt sind jetzt einige Server Online, Teldrassil z.B aber hängt bei "Charakterliste wird aufgerufen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (15. Oktober 2008)

Also ich versteh das mit dem Kicken nicht. Warum machen die das? Wenns noch nicht ordentlich funktioniert, und das tut es ja leider nicht, dann sollen die einfahc ma die Server runterfahren, dran arbeiten und die Wartungsarbeiten auf von mir aus 19 Uhr verlängern. Dann weiß man wo man dran ist, aber diese halblebigen Sachen nerven mich. >.< Leute auf die Server lassen, die nicht wirklich funktionieren um sie dann wieder zu kicken ist derb sinnlos meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## mckayser (15. Oktober 2008)

Ah wie geil, gerade von der Arbeit zurück und voll eilig am Patch installieren.... Naja dachte mir, ich könnt ja mal bei buffed reinschauen, und da war er auch schon, der "DAUERT NOCH" Thread, herrlich.
Aber war doch auch klar...

Greezt, Kaysii


----------



## Triacetontriperoxid (15. Oktober 2008)

Sypro schrieb:


> Zufällig jemand hier der es geschafft hat sich auf *Frostwolf* einzuloggen (also über den Ladescreen hinaus)? Ich versuchs schon geraume Zeit aber ohne Erfolg :/



Ja ich!
Nach einer halben Stunde wartezeit bin ich endlich über den Ladebildschirm hinaus und will auch nicht mehr weg, weil wer weiß ob ich dann wieder reinkomm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypro (15. Oktober 2008)

Triacetontriperoxid schrieb:


> Ja ich!
> Nach einer halben Stunde wartezeit bin ich endlich über den Ladebildschirm hinaus und will auch nicht mehr weg, weil wer weiß ob ich dann wieder reinkomm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin nun auch drin, anscheinend war der Char aber schon länger im Spiel, als der Ladescreen endlich weg war saß ich AFK in IF^^
Gerade eben bin ich aber wieder rausgeflogen, nun wieder Ladescreen -.-


----------



## Metadron72 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ekmir schrieb:


> leute, ihr seid sowas von arm!! ich mache eine aussage und ihr könnt nur beleidigen.
> 
> naja, was will man von suchtgeschädigten auch erwarten??
> 
> ...



mir ist es so egal ob die server nen tag nich da sind, aber bei dir würd ich sagen...nu geh aber mal schnell rl machen ..hopp hopp

wie man in den wald hineinruft und so


----------



## Triacetontriperoxid (15. Oktober 2008)

Sypro schrieb:


> Ich bin nun auch drin, anscheinend war der Char aber schon länger im Spiel, als der Ladescreen endlich weg war saß ich AFK in IF^^
> Gerade eben bin ich aber wieder rausgeflogen, nun wieder Ladescreen -.-



Jo ebenfalls. Bei mir hat sich gleich das ganze Spiel aufgehängt :/


----------



## Ekmir (15. Oktober 2008)

habe doch jetzt viel gelernt, nämlich: kritisiere nie einen wow-spieler!!!!   lol

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zacke666 (15. Oktober 2008)

Nix für ungut Kommt alle mal wieder Runter,das ist ein patch und sonst nix,immer locker durch die Hose atmen dann klappts auch  irgendwann,und bevor sie die Server wieder On gehen Lassen,mit Haufen bugs lieber paar stunden warten und dann Funktioniert alles,

Oder wollt ihr die Server ongehen und trotzdem nichts Funktioniert,Dann kommt auch wieder Geheule

in diesem Sinne,ich geh mal ne Pizza hohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heiligenblut (15. Oktober 2008)

Hehehe zu herrlich der Thred der versüßt einem doch echt das warten ;P.

Ein paar kleine Tips was man derweil machen kann^^:

1.Festplatte defragmentieren
2.Arbeitsspeicher bei Ebay bestellen für nächsten Monat
3.E-Mails beantworten
4.Neue Addons runterladen damit man nichts zu meckern hat wenn die Server on gehen
5.Den Titel wer als erster 80 wird gibts noch net also keine Panik^^
6.Den neuen Beruf auf 375 pushen könnt ihr auch heute Nacht oder morgen noch ;P

So long


----------



## Ekmir (15. Oktober 2008)

zacke666 schrieb:


> Nix für ungut Kommt alle mal wieder Runter,das ist ein patch und sonst nix,immer locker durch die Hose atmen dann klappts auch  irgendwann,und bevor sie die Server wieder On gehen Lassen,mit Haufen bugs lieber paar stunden warten und dann Funktioniert alles,
> 
> Oder wollt ihr die Server ongehen und trotzdem nichts Funktioniert,Dann kommt auch wieder Geheule
> 
> ...



die ersten wahren worte hier!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich war nun 2mal drinn beim 1 mal flog ich nach 2min beim 2ten mal nach gut 8 min!
Nur das mit den mounts will noch net so^^


----------



## Twixst (15. Oktober 2008)

Wie cool das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gnome haben ne Irokesen Frisur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (15. Oktober 2008)

zacke666 schrieb:


> Nix für ungut Kommt alle mal wieder Runter,das ist ein patch und sonst nix,immer locker durch die Hose atmen dann klappts auch  irgendwann,und bevor sie die Server wieder On gehen Lassen,mit Haufen bugs lieber paar stunden warten und dann Funktioniert alles,
> 
> Oder wollt ihr die Server ongehen und trotzdem nichts Funktioniert,Dann kommt auch wieder Geheule
> 
> ...




nunja, ich sitze eh noch auf der Arbeit (nö. das is auch nicht mein RL), freue mich aber über diesen Thread. Als ich vorhin gelesen habe:

Deutschland ist online!

rann mir doch glatt ein kurzer Schauer den Rücken runter *kichert*

Ja, ich hoff, dass ich irgendwann wieder runterkomm, wie du so schön sagst. Spätestens wohl, wenn ich vorm Ladebildschirm häng..


----------



## Pereace2010 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ekmir schrieb:


> seit ihr alle so WoW geil??? mir ist es egal, ob der server YX on oder nicht ist, ich habe noch ein RL!!!
> 
> das ganze gejammer hier ist sowas von arm!!
> 
> mfg




geh auf deinen spielplatz zurück und spiel im Sand du gimp. so!


WOW ich bin 2 Minuten durch shtt gelaufen und dann war ich weg  ^^ aber hey FORTSCHRITT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BLOODHITMAN (15. Oktober 2008)

das mit den probs beim patch einspielen iss ja bekannt;-) aber so langsam könnts dann echt ma wieder funzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knuppes (15. Oktober 2008)

mal ne Offtopic Frage: Wo ist der close Button für die nervige Desperate Housewives Werbung, die mich daran hindert, Beiträge komplett zu lesen?^^


----------



## Ragmo (15. Oktober 2008)

BLOODHITMAN schrieb:


> das mit den probs beim patch einspielen iss ja bekannt;-) aber so langsam könnts dann echt ma wieder funzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach quark^^ alte wow-spieler kennen noch die zeit wo wow 1-2tage down war^^ 
hab mir hier zwar nich alles durchgelesen aber: das wird mit der zeit schon^^ Eile mit Weile oder wie hießt das nochma?^^


----------



## Natálya (15. Oktober 2008)

Hey ich muss mich grad so weglachen: links im Kasten beim Einloggen "Uns ist bekannt, dass manche Spieler Latenzschwierigkeiten verspüren" looooool, das nenn ich gut gedeutscht!^^
Und dass der ing Kundendienst nicht funzt ist den Leuten glaub ich egal, wenn sie eh nicht gescheit reinkommen. xD


----------



## BLOODHITMAN (15. Oktober 2008)

beschrei es noch @ragmo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (15. Oktober 2008)

NEED ADDONS )::::

Hab schon die "updates" von curse gezogen, trodzdem funzt kein cycircled bei bartender, prat liefer alle 3 seks eine fehlermeldung, cartographer lässt sich nicht schließen und und und ):


----------



## Nabore (15. Oktober 2008)

Laut dem offiziellen [topic="0"]Realmstatus[/topic] sind nach wie vor alle down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na Hauptsache die [topic="0"]amerikanischen[/topic] sind alle on.


----------



## Nabore (15. Oktober 2008)

Laut dem offiziellen [topic="0"]Realmstatus[/topic] sind nach wie vor alle down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na Hauptsache die [topic="0"]amerikanischen[/topic] sind alle on.


----------



## Nabore (15. Oktober 2008)

Entschuldigung für Doppelpost.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Durch die Überlastung bei Buffed.de hing leider auch das Absenden der Antwort.


----------



## Natálya (15. Oktober 2008)

Weiß jemand ob das mit dem Schriftgelehrten schon geht? Ich bin vorhin in Darna dorthin gelaufen (habe die Wachen nach dem Weg gefragt). Ich glaub die sind in dem "Haus" über den Verzauberern. Aber als ich die Rampe hoch bin hats mich rausgeworfen und seid dem komme ich nicht mehr rein. :/


----------

